# Ralentit H264.mkv (1080p)



## WeeReZ (16 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, 


Je viens d'essayer de lire un film d'animation .mkv encodé en H264 
Résolution 1080p (fichier de 5Go et des brouettes)

Mais peut importe le player que je j'utilise, le film ralentit continuellement ou se fige avant de reprendre quelques seconde plus tard. 
Bref, un film inregardable 


J'ai essayé Quicktime, VLC, MPlayer Extended, mais c'est à peut près toujours la même chose.

Sur mon MBP, je n'ai que ces quelques players  (et Perian...je ne sait pas si ça peut avoir un rapport) ^^

Savez vous quel pourrait être la solution pour lire correctement cette vidéo ?


Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'aider


----------



## poissonfree (16 Mars 2009)

5Go le fichier 
C'est déjà un début de piste nan?
Et pis l'encodage en H264 n'aide pas vraiment.

C'est quoi ton MBP ?
Combien de ram ?


----------



## WeeReZ (17 Mars 2009)

Ah oui pardon j'ai oublié de préciser 

J'ai le MacBook Pro Unibody avec 4Go de RAM.
Le truc qui est bizarre, c'est que je viens de formater mon ordi, et avant ça , je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir déjà eu de problème avec ce genre de gros fichier vidéo (même quand ils dépassent 10Go parfois)

EDIT : J'allais oublier aussi.
 J'utilise bien la 9600M GT quand je veux lire ce genre de vidéo.


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

A la vue des symptômes, c'est peut-être une histoire de cache.
Dans VLC, tu peux augmenter la taille de la cache dans les préférences.

Sinon, ton disque n'est-il pas complètement rempli ?

Désolé, pas de meilleurs idées. :rose:

(Pour info, lecture fluide de 1080p sur macbook 2.4Ghz et 4GB RAM avec mplayer (not extended). )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Macbook Pro Unibody avec la même configuration (4Go de ram, 2.8GHz CDD).
Sur VLC et Quicktime, j'ai des ralentissements.
Sur Mplayer, c'est au choix: ralentissements (en activant le framdropping), ou décalage image et son (impossible à corriger).
Le changement de carte graphique n'apporte malheureusement rien.

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le format du film qui compte. J'ai un mkv en 1080p de 2.9Go qui passe sans aucun problème, mais un autre de 8Go qui me tue mon ordi. Le processeur n'a pourtant pas l'air de souffrir lors de la lecture... (il bosse mais pas à fond).

Donc si quelqu'un a une piste pour résoudre ce problème, je suis intéressé (et pas le seul apparemment).
Me dites pas qu'il n'y a que la PS3 qui est capable de lire de tels fichiers...

Merci!


----------



## Philou1789 (29 Mars 2009)

Alors là les gars vous me tué mon rêve, depuis 2 mois chaque matin, je regarde le refurb et j'hésite entre le MBP Unibody 2.4 ou 2.53.
Je le veux pour notamment voir mes H264 dans mon lit, et là vous m'annoncez qu'il n'arrive pas à lire les films sans lag.
J'ai un popcorn A110, il le fait sans broncher, des H264 de 15Go.
J'espère que vous allez trouver la parade et poster la solution car là cela gèle mon achat.

Merci pour l'info en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai enfin trouvé une solution!

@Philou1789: aucun soucis à te faire, le problème n'est en aucun cas matériel, mais il est logiciel (VLC, mplayer aussi apparemment).

Je suis tombé sur ce site où ils indiquent des réglages à effectuer. J'ai donc suivi la marche à suivre. Force est de constater que l'effet n'était pas celui escompté (enfin bon, VLC ayant un peu changé depuis, il doit y avoir d'autres réglages à modifier).

Une solution: télécharger Plex.
c'est un media center et les vidéos tournent nickel!

J'ai quand même toujours une préférence pour un bon mplayer. Plex va donc rester une solution alternative en attendant mieux. Donc je vais voir si les réglages sont possibles dans mplayer (ils le sont, c'est sûr, c'est mplayer!).

@poissonfree: je me demande vraiment si la taille du fichier a une quelconque importance. Je vois ça plus comme un flux donc seul le débit compte, pas la quantité.

@L'Ornithorynque: j'ai pas essayé mplayer (le non extended), mais on va voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Philou1789 (30 Mars 2009)

Je vais essayé sur mon Mac Mini de lire l'un de mes films en 1080p, si le mini et sa GMA 950 le peu alors le Macbook pro n'a aucune excuse s'il n'y arrive pas


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (30 Mars 2009)

//Mode corrigez moi si je me trompe //

Il me semble, qu'à la différence des lecteurs VLC, mplayer etc, Plex est "multithread" et c'est pour ça que ça passe mieux.

En lecture avec VLC, moniteur d'activité indique 150%. Ce qui correspond à 100% d'un cur (*) pour le décodage (mono-thread) + 50% d'autre applications. D'où les saccades.

// Fin mode corrigez moi si je me trompe //





> @L'Ornithorynque: j'ai pas essayé mplayer (le non extended), mais on va voir ce que ça donne.


En fait, j'utilise le non-extended car j'avais un peu trop de bug avec l'extended. Par exemple les fichiers qui voulaient pas être effacés car "en utilisation" alors que MPlayer Extended était quittée.

Perso, j'attends un lecteur vraiment universel... J'ai du mal avec l'interface de Plex, même si c'est très joli ! 


(*) Macbook core2duo 2.4GHz + 4GO RAM


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

@L'Ornithorynque: effectivement, j'ai lu aussi que Plex était multithread. Ça explique beaucoup de choses. La question qui me tracasse, c'est pourquoi le processeur fonctionne. Le décodage h264 n'est pas sensé être sur carte graphique depuis la dernière mise à jour des Macbook Pro ?

Mplayer classique m'a donné les mêmes résultats que Mplayer Extended (enfin j'ai pas essayé de recompiler les sources...). Je n'ai sinon jamais eu de problèmes avec ce dernier (enfin rien de dramatique).

Plex est effectivement très joli mais de là à en faire un lecteur par défaut... C'est pratique pour gérer une bibliothèque.


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (31 Mars 2009)

Le décodage hard serait _a-priori_ disponible que pour Quicktime (API ? ) et que pour les MacBook récents (carte NVidia) depuis 10.5.6 (à confirmer).

Cf ici

En gros, si pas d'API, pas de possibilité de décodage hard par des applications tierces.
:hein:

My 2 cents...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

C'est bien ce dont j'avais peur.
Il n'empèche que même Quicktime lagge comme un sale (mais vu que c'est un .mkv, je me demande si c'est pas Perian qui fait tout le boulot).

Dommage que ce ne soit pas dispo pour les appications tierces.


----------



## t-bo (1 Avril 2009)

Heu pour info. A moins que vous regardez sur un écran externe, mais un MPB 15 ou 17", une vidéo en 1080p est complètement inutile.

720p maximum suffit.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

sur un écran 17 pouces du nouveau Macbook Pro, la résolution est de 1920x1200. Sur mon 15 pouces, c'est 1440x900. Donc techniquement, il faut du 1080p... 

Si on écarte toute mauvaise foi, le 720p suffit largement . A moins d'être collé à l'écran, il n'y a aucune différence (et encore, même collé, je sais pas si on peut la voir). C'est plus un souci d'être au top de la technologie et aussi de tester un peu le mac (ah ces geeks, je vous jure). Et puis si un jour je veux balancer le film sur une TV (ça arrivera, dès que j'aurai la TV), je dois être prêt !

Accessoirement, vu la différence de taille de fichier entre du 720p et du 1080p, on se demande si le 1080p sert vraiment à quelque chose. C'est du pur délire.

Sur ce, je vais aller acheter mon projecteur 4K, parce que le full HD, c'est dépassé


----------



## t-bo (2 Avril 2009)

Oui la résolution est importante, mais l'écran reste un 17 pouces.
Pour du 1080p faut voir sur des Plasma ou LCD de salon, là est l'intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Je suis entièrement d'accord. C'est juste du délire de balancer du 1080p sur un petit écran. Mais rien que savoir qu'on peut le faire, et qu'on le fait, ça en jette!!

Sur un 15 ou 17 pouces, un DVD suffit amplement pour un bon confort. 720p c'est parfait, 1080p c'est juste pour s'amuser .

C'est un peu comme avec un film sur l'ordinateur avec du son 5.1... alors qu'on ll'écoute avec les enceintes intégrés.

Cela dit, une fois qu'on a gouté à la HD sur un écran de salon, difficile de revenir à une qualité moindre.


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (2 Avril 2009)

Aurel12 a dit:


> Si on écarte toute mauvaise foi, le 720p suffit largement . A moins d'être collé à l'écran, il n'y a aucune différence (et encore, même collé, je sais pas si on peut la voir). C'est plus un souci d'être au top de la technologie et aussi de tester un peu le mac (ah ces geeks, je vous jure). Et puis si un jour je veux balancer le film sur une TV (ça arrivera, dès que j'aurai la TV), je dois être prêt !





J'aurai pas mieux dit...  :rateau:

En plus, j'ai un lcd de 26 pouces qui fait office de tv et effectivement, entre du 1080 et du 720, j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir la différence.... 

Par contre, entre du 420 et du 720, là, je la vois (encore heureux !) :rateau:



> Sur mon 15 pouces, c'est 1440x900. Donc techniquement, il faut du 1080p...


Mouhais, c'est une réflexion de geek ça... 
Je suis pas sûr que l'upscaling d'un 720 soit si mauvais et qu'il soit mieux de regarder du 1080...


----------



## muhyidin (3 Avril 2009)

Même problème que pas mal de monde. Plex est bien joli mais c'est une usine à gaz....
Avec MPlayer pas de problème d'image mais de son... C'est un peu frustrant quand on voit que des Media Center a 100&#8364; les lisent sans problème


----------



## Matsuto (7 Août 2009)

Perso, pour les fichier 1080p avec mon macbook alu (2,4ghz, 4 giga de ram, dd7200trm) j'utilise plex, c'est le seul soft que j'ai trouver sur mac qui lit mes fichier 1080p (12giga) sans aucun probleme! en plus, Plex est uen tres chouette alternative a frontrow! tres pratique pour ce créer une belle bibliotheque de films!


----------



## Philou1789 (7 Août 2009)

Ce qui est un peu dur c'est de constaté qu'un MBP à 1700 ne peut réaliser ce que fait un boitier multimédia (ex WD TV) à 100.
la prise en compte du Bluray obligerait surement Apple à traiter ce sujet.


----------



## JulienCmoi (4 Octobre 2009)

Perso en mettant le cache de VLC au maximun, ça semble passer niquel !
Je ne sais pas du tout à quoi ça sert, mais ça marche (MKV de 8 Go) !

EDIT : quelques ralentissements de temps en temps en fait !

Quelqu'un a trouvé une solution depuis ?


----------



## Jorm (26 Mars 2010)

MPlayer OSX Extended fonctionne nickel dans sa dernière version, j'ai des sources qui font 15Go et qui tournent (avoir quelques rares images droppées). Il est multithread aussi, donc fonctionne comme Plex. Ceci, ça ne vaut pas l'accélération matériel avec Windows et MPC-HC, mais bon...


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Mars 2010)

J'ai un "vieux" MBP, et je n'ai aucun souci à lire de telles vidéos... C'est forcément un problème de réglages.
Pour info j'utilise VLC et je n'ai absolument aucun lag  à part peut être  au départ pour mettre en cache le film quand je lis en wifi... logique!


----------



## Gr3gZZ (26 Mars 2010)

Si vous pouviez évité d'utiliser des termes comme "lag" qui n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet... >_>.

Osef de votre ram et de votre CG pour un 1080p en lecture, c'est le proco qui prend rien d'autre...


----------



## salamander (26 Mars 2010)

Perso, avec le mien sans aucun réglage particulier , Vlc , Mplayer et même Aperçu lisent le 1080p sans soucis (hormis Aperçu qui n'aime pas trop qu'on déplace le curseur de temps) , sur la 9400M.

Donc effectivement la carte vidéo ne semble pas trop sollicitée...peut être que cela vient du proc installé ou de la ram...


----------

